# Mein Drucker druckt nicht



## mofo45 (22. November 2008)

Hi Leute mein Drucker druckt nicht mehr ich habe ihn neuinstalliert ich habe einen Lexmark Z34. Es kommt keine fehler meldung HILFE


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

Drucker vllt KAputt?


----------



## mofo45 (22. November 2008)

Das kann nicht sein weil er vorher noch gedruckt hat (vor der neuinstallation)


----------



## Uziflator (22. November 2008)

Wird der überhaupt angezeigt?
In Windoof!


----------



## mofo45 (22. November 2008)

Ja das wird er wieso ?


----------



## push@max (27. November 2008)

Versteh ich das richtig...der Drucker wird angezeigt, Du kannst ihn beim Druckvorgang auch auswählen nur wenn Du auf drucken drückst, passiert nix oder druckt er und es kommt ein weißes Blatt raus?


----------



## TooHot (28. November 2008)

Vielleicht liegts am Anschluss, zieh den Drucker ab und steck in neu rein, dann geh auf Start > Einstellungen>Drucker und Faxgeräte und dann rechtskilick auf das Druckersymbol und dann auf Eigenschaften, Dannsolltestoben nach Anschlüsse suchen vielelicht hat er den falschen Anschluss genommen (passiert bei mir jdes mal , muss dann selber umstellen). USB oder RJ 45 Anschluss?


----------



## mofo45 (2. Dezember 2008)

@push@max : Ja also es kommt ein Weißes Blatt raus und der drucker nimmt sich meistens auch Zweiblätter gleichzeitig
@TooHot : Ich habe ihn raus genommen und rein gesteckt.


----------



## push@max (2. Dezember 2008)

Dann versuch mal ein Testblatt auszudrucken (kann man in der Druckerverwaltung machen). Da sollte eigentlich ein Balken in Rot, Blau und Gelb und dann in schwarz ein Raster ausgedruckt werden (ist zumindest bei Canon so).

Wenn das Blatt weiß bleibt, sind die Düsen verstopft.


----------



## mofo45 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi ich habe es aus probiert und es kommt ein schwarzes blatt raus (schwarzer streifen).


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Dezember 2008)

@mofo45
Was für ein Zustand der Farbpatrone wird denn im Menü "Gerätestatus und Tintenfüllstände" angezeigt?


----------



## mofo45 (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie komme ich in das menü Gerätestatus und Tintenfüllstände ??


----------



## push@max (16. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du anfängst zu drucken, wird normaler der Füllstand der Patronen angezeigt.

Ich tippe immer noch auf verstopfte Düsen oder einfach eine leere Patrone


----------



## mofo45 (16. Dezember 2008)

Nein also die Düsen sind nicht verstopft und die Patrone is noch halb voll.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Dezember 2008)

mofo45 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich in das menü Gerätestatus und Tintenfüllstände ??


Also... bei meinem Lexmark Drucker heist die Software All-In-One-Center.
Dort unter "Wartung und Fehlersuche" befindet sich das Menü ""Gerätestatus und Tintenfüllstände".
Sollte eigentlich bei deinem Lexmark Drucker in etwa bzw. wenn nicht sogar gleich sein. Zumindest muss das Menü "Wartung und Fehlersuche" bei dir vorhanden sein.
-----------
Edit:


mofo45 schrieb:


> Nein also die Düsen sind nicht verstopft und die Patrone is noch halb voll.


Hast du das Menü nun schon gefunden?


----------



## mofo45 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe den Ordner "Wartung und Fehlersuche" nicht gibt es noch einen anderen Weg ?


----------



## Wolf2660 (17. Dezember 2008)

Sicher das du einen Lexmark Z 34 hast ? Finde bei Lexmark den Drucker nicht Z 33 gibts und Z 35 auch aber kein Z34


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Patrone nicht verstopft ist und die Drucker-Software/Treiber richtig arbeiten, dann ist wohl der Defekt am Drucker zu suchen.


----------



## mofo45 (17. Dezember 2008)

@Wolf2660 : Habe rauf gegugt dort steht Z-34 drauf.
@SpaM_BoT : Soll ich den Drucker zu so einem PC Freak bringen


----------



## Wolf2660 (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich Glaub dir schon das du einen Z 34 hast, finde ihn auch bei Preisvergleichen und so. Aber auf der Lexmarkseite gibt es ihn nicht, wollte mir das Handbuch mal ansehen. Ganz komisch.

Du könntest mal die Patronen rausnehmen und mir einen feuchtem Tuch vorsichtig über die Düsen wischen, und mit einem weiteren sauberen feuchten Tuch über die Kontakte. Danach nochmal probieren eine Testseite auszudrucken.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Dezember 2008)

mofo45 schrieb:


> Soll ich den Drucker zu so einem PC Freak bringen


Überlege mal selber....
Dieser Drucker bekommt doch sicherlich schon Rente und gehört eigentlich schon ins Museum
Eine Reparatur kostet mehr als ein neuer Drucker.
Ich würd sogar behaupten, das die Kosten einer Fehlersuche bei einem Fachmann den Wert dieses Druckers übersteigen.


----------



## mofo45 (18. Dezember 2008)

@Wolf2660: Ok ich werde es ausprobieren.


----------



## Wolf2660 (18. Dezember 2008)

mofo45 schrieb:


> @Wolf2660: Ok ich werde es ausprobieren.



Wie mann(frau) so schön sagt : Probieren geht über Studieren. (Mein Tip kommt auch nur aus einem Lexmark Handbuch)

Aber im Ernst, kauf dir einen neuen Drucker wen es nicht mehr geht, kost doch bloß ca. 40€. Dann hast du Ruhe. Aber schau vorher was die Patronen Kosten.

MfG


----------



## mofo45 (19. Dezember 2008)

Es hat nicht geklappt.Ich habe ganz vorsichtig drüber gewischt und dann hab ichs wieder rein gemacht. Hätetst du oder ihr anderen noch eine idee ?


----------

